# another trip to the vets for lilly



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

just took lilly, female crestie, to the vets. she'd been having some white gunk filling up her bum. 
just turned out to be a simple abcess infection so iv got a tiny bit of antibiotics to give her.


----------

